# DS #5189: Professeur Layton et le Destin Perdu (France)



## granville (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6556^^


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 22, 2010)

Only french?


----------



## granville (Oct 22, 2010)

I would assume this game is released in all the regions with its own language due to the large size of the cartridge needed. It would take way too much cartridge space for them to cram ALL the languages into it.


----------



## goldenroy (Oct 22, 2010)

Can't wait till the german rom comes out /o


----------



## giga-ganon (Oct 22, 2010)

i can't wait that someone upload it! i hope there isn't any AP!


----------



## Soaline (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm looking for it since some hours, but still not found. I guess I have to wait again ..


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 22, 2010)

Bought it this morning, I love Prof. Layton


----------



## Jodyza (Oct 22, 2010)

I can't wait for the Dutch version. I hope it's not the last language like last time. It took 5/6 days before it was dumped.


----------



## anime4ever (Oct 22, 2010)

Soaline said:
			
		

> I'm looking for it since some hours, but still not found. I guess I have to wait again ..


Well now I saw it on most rom sites.

I hope too there is no AP.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 22, 2010)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> Soaline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black screen near the beginning, sorry guys >.


----------



## Soaline (Oct 22, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> anime4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suppose que je peux parler français, après tout, seuls les français iront chercher cette rom ^^"
Bref, écran noir certes, mais tout dépend de ta carte.

Il semble qu'il y avait un AP sur la version US, et moi, je n'avais eu aucun prob avec.
Je vous dirai quand j'aurais réussi à trouver la release française ...


----------



## Jodyza (Oct 22, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> anime4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What flashcard?

I hope it works on an Acekard


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 22, 2010)

Cyclods Beta v4
Works fine on Desmume/Fonctionne parfaitement sur Desmume.
Black screen at the 2nd movie and skip the 1st one/Ça saute la première cinématique et bloque sur la deuxième.


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 22, 2010)

yeahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finally
je comprends parfaitement le fr ^^


----------



## giga-ganon (Oct 22, 2010)

erf vous l'avez trouvé ou? il marche sur r4 wood 1.14.2 ?


----------



## Etalon (Oct 22, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> yeahhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi / Me too !


----------



## Soaline (Oct 22, 2010)

giga-ganon said:
			
		

> erf vous l'avez trouvé ou? il marche sur r4 wood 1.14.2 ?



Introuvable chez moi pour le moment
(enfin si, sur un site, mais impossible de le télécharger, donc ça revient au même ..)


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 22, 2010)

apparemment il a une protection, il bug sur plusieurs linkers à l'intro y compris le dernier wood sur R4, il faut attendre une MAJ


----------



## giga-ganon (Oct 22, 2010)

arf, espérons qu'un fix ou maj de wood arrive rapidement


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 22, 2010)

seems there is an italian release too


----------



## Essometer (Oct 22, 2010)

Could everybody please write on english even than this is a france release?


----------



## JackSakamoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Soaline said:
			
		

> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est sur


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 22, 2010)

WHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!

Je t'aime!


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2010)

OI!  English please. exciting yes, but stick to the rules.



pfft.~


----------



## ryan90 (Oct 22, 2010)

giga-ganon said:
			
		

> arf, espérons qu'un fix ou maj de wood arrive rapidement



que wood firmwares sont libérés si rapidement, je pense que nous pourrions le faire travailler d'ici demain je l'espère


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2010)

You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## Ssx9 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it just me or this topic became a french lenguage topic o_o?

I mean, sure, game's french, but doesn't mean topic must be written in french ._.


----------



## giga-ganon (Oct 22, 2010)

it's ok now, we can find it on a lot of different forums! but there an AP and it doesn't work for most of linkers!

now we can just hope to see a fix or an update of wood soon!

and if the rule is to talk english, let's all talk english, shall we?

(and sorry for my english, lol)


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or this topic became a french lenguage topic o_o?
> 
> I mean, sure, game's french, but doesn't mean topic must be written in french ._.


This. Trolley's gonna be all over your asses.
Thank you Ganon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 22, 2010)

From the rules :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are an English speaking community. Please post in legible English ONLY.



Any further posts that aren't in English or at the very least bilingual will be unceremoniously trashed.


----------



## roony91 (Oct 22, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> ^^ndsrelease-6556^^


thanks for tis rom , it's my prefer game


----------



## roony91 (Oct 22, 2010)

i can't download ??


----------



## BrokenHearted (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, doesn't work on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1....


----------



## Soaline (Oct 22, 2010)

Doesn't work on R4SDHC with firmware 1.27. Black screen after the 1st video. Crap.


----------



## Majroa (Oct 22, 2010)

Jodyza said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the Dutch version. I hope it's not the last language like last time. It took 5/6 days before it was dumped.




Well, we can buy it @ E-Plaza and dump it ourselfs


----------



## nonono666 (Oct 22, 2010)

thankx it's works


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 22, 2010)

BrokenHearted said:
			
		

> Well, doesn't work on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1....


Did you enabled the AAP ?


----------



## BrokenHearted (Oct 22, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> BrokenHearted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  Just tried it out and it's working!  Hopefully, it won't freeze anymore (I've only gotten past the first puzzle, which is already much furthur than I could get before).  I don't really know how to use these linkers.  I usually just run the games without paying much attention to the options and stuff.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## Harima-San (Oct 22, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> BrokenHearted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, it works when the anti piracy bypass option is enable !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i don't know if it will work for the whole game. I just reached the black screens, so it might freeze further in the game ! ^^


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 22, 2010)

Also ok on Ismart Premium + fw v3 + k1.02 and on EZ5i + fw v101 + k3.0ob2 as i can read in forums.


----------



## giga-ganon (Oct 22, 2010)

i hope the wood update release won't take one week, lol


----------



## BrokenHearted (Oct 23, 2010)

Just finished the prologue with no freezing.  I think it's all good!


----------



## banchan (Oct 23, 2010)

Works fine on Supercard DSone i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  / Marche tres bien sur Supercard DSone i

Compatibility list / Liste des cartes compatibles a l'heure ou j'ecris 

- M3 DS Real/M3i Zéro v4.8f : NON
- M3 Sakura v1.49 : NON
- R4i SDHC v1.09d : NON
- R4i SDHC 1.4 v1.27b : NON
- R4i Gold v1.41b : NON
- R4 Wood 1.14.2 : NON
- EDGE v1.11 : NON
- iEDGE v1.11 : A TESTER
- CycloDS Evolution v1.59 : NON
- Supercard DS TWO v1.07 : OK
- Supercard DS ONE/SDHC/ONEi v1.0 SP6 : OK
- DSTT/DSTTi : NOK
- Acekard v4.11 ou AKAIO 1.8.1 : NON
- Acekard 2/2i AKAIO 1.8.1 : OK, manip à faire : aller dans le menu de l'Akaio puis "Options spéciales" et activer la fonction Contourner l'antipiratage = bypass antipiracy.
- Emulateur pour PC/MAC DeSuME v0.9.6 : OK


----------



## Soaline (Oct 23, 2010)

Found a patch (or a pre-patched version) but doesn't even load on my card (R4 SDCH 1.27). Error 81


----------



## Rambytes (Oct 23, 2010)

Soaline said:
			
		

> Found a patch (or a pre-patched version) but doesn't even load on my card (R4 SDCH 1.27). Error 81



Why not share the "pre-patch" with us?


----------



## Soaline (Oct 23, 2010)

Rambytes said:
			
		

> Soaline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe because post link to a ROM is illegal here ?


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 23, 2010)

*@Soaline*
For work on R4 SDHC v1.27b!
Ok here the guide for you...

*Download this -->* *YSMenu*

*and*

*Download this -->* *Unofficial DSTT Kernel_v117a13_rev41(ENG)*

copy both on your SD-Card, the YSMenu needs the DSTT-folder, thats the reason why both...

There will be nothing deleted, other Firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after that start your DS, search for YSMenu.nds, start it, then search for your patched-game and enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## Soaline (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, I know this solution, thanks.
But I prefer to wait for another patched version who will not need YS menu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(If I install too many things, I will be totally lost at the end..)


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 23, 2010)

You see it like that, but look at the date from your FW and which roms are in it,
its outdated and slower than any other Firmware,
the DSTT-files are better then this, the most new games would run after two days or a week,
like pokemon B/W, DSTT was the first with the fix in it...

And you see how old the loader from your FW is, because it cannot load the cracked game, your FW is based on the DSTT-files, it´s not a solution, it´s like the Wood-FW for R4 your first choice for your card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i don´t push you in the DSTT-corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It´s only my opinion...




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *OK*, that you don´t lost at the end, try this, if you do it is ok, if you don´t it´s ok too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## Soaline (Oct 23, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember ! I tested that a while ago, and it doen't work on my card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 other firmwares aren't recognized.
And my firmware is updated, not every week, but it is.

Latest is 14 oct. Not so old


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 23, 2010)

Found a patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Download this -> xdelta Patch


EDIT: Mirror link -> Here

Here is the "ReadMe" :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This Patch works for the FRA-ITA-GER-Version of...
> Professor_Layton_and_the_Unwound_Future
> 
> Put only one Professor_Layton_and_the_Unwound_Future Game in this folder,
> ...


You'll get an error but it'll work with Cyclods at least.


----------



## yaum-gui (Oct 23, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Found a patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works ! Make sure to name the file "Professeur_Layton_et_le_Destin_Perdu_FRA_NDS-EXiMiUS" or it won't work.
Thank you very much !


----------



## Soaline (Oct 23, 2010)

Works too !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1st video passed, 1st puzzle too. Save works too !!

Thanks


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 23, 2010)

No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you enjoy this game as  I do


----------



## Soaline (Oct 23, 2010)

1hour played, works very fine. 
Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 day after his release !

---

Une heure jouée, fonctionne parfaitement avec le patch plus haut


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Oct 23, 2010)

Do i need to apply the patch even if i have an ak2i 1.8.1 fw ?


----------



## Etalon (Oct 23, 2010)

Silent_Ninja_Man said:
			
		

> Do i need to apply the patch even if i have an ak2i 1.8.1 fw ?



No. Activate Anti-AP for this game.


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Sheeft (Oct 23, 2010)

It still doesn't work on R4 Wood with this patch…
It won't work better with YSmenu right ?


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 23, 2010)

banchan said:
			
		

> Works fine on Supercard DSone i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Sheeft (Oct 23, 2010)

The YSmenu and the TTDS you gave is bugged ! It doesn't launch anything…


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 24, 2010)

No it´s not bugged, then this version is not for your card, it is the working one for DSTT, R4-Clones (where cannot use wood-r4)...
There are more versions of the ysmenu out there...

Try one of this...One WILL work for you...

*R4-YSMenu-V1 v1.17a12 [2010-02-25]*
*Download*

*YSmenu v2(R4 1.18)*
*Download*



*@ALL*
The validation error of the xDelta-Patch is normal, don´t worry, it´s because the fix was made for the DSRP-Release and so the CRC-check say not the right version if you use another release, but it FIX all, it works without errors...

AND you don´t have to name the game for patching, the "Patch Here.bat" will rename the nds-game automatically... after the patching you can choose whatever name you want...
but before it doesn´t matter...

AND the list is outdated it works with patch on mostly all cards, read other sites and you will see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## yaum-gui (Oct 24, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@ALL*
> The validation error of the xDelta-Patch is normal, don´t worry, it´s because the fix was made for the DSRP-Release and so the CRC-check say not the right version if you use another release, but it FIX all, it works without errors...
> 
> AND you don´t have to name the game for patching, the "Patch Here.bat" will rename the nds-game automatically... after the patching you can choose whatever name you want...
> ...



I would like to agree with you, but when I patched it with a custom name, it wouldn't work past the selection of the 1st enigma...as if I didn't touch the file. Renaming it made the patch really successful, though the patching process was exactly the same.


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 24, 2010)

??????????
Ok thats the first time i hear that...
normally the rom must have as filetype .nds or from ---site name removed--- .nd5 both would be renamed....
the first name normally doesn´t matter...
but if it´s work so ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## Sheeft (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, here you gave 2 different versions right ?
It still doesn't work with both.
[Do I need to put the YSmenu at the root ?]

EDIT : I put the R4 one at the root, and it looks better.
But, I still get a "disk errcode=82" when trying launching any game


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 24, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> ??????????
> Ok thats the first time i hear that...
> normally the rom must have as filetype .nds or from MXGamers .nd5 both would be renamed....
> the first name normally doesn´t matter...
> ...


the patch xdelta seems to be made of the files of the US version is that true ?


----------



## algent (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, with the xdelta patch the game seem to crash just after the Puzzle NO.009 (the one just before chapter 1, when you repair the clock), I think a video should be played but we only get black screen


----------



## Soaline (Oct 25, 2010)

algent said:
			
		

> Hi, with the xdelta patch the game seem to crash just after the Puzzle NO.009 (the one just before chapter 1, when you repair the clock), I think a video should be played but we only get black screen



I patched my game with the xdelta patch, and I passed this scene without problem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some people say that it black screened again after puzzle n°30, ramdomly.

I'm at chapter 3, 2hours +, and no black screen.


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 25, 2010)

*@Skiller23*
yes thats right, it´s the same code like the USA-Version, and it works on all other EUR-Versions, so don´t wait for an other fix, only the firmwares will be updated nothing else, so if it doesn´t work properly so try formatting, because if you are playing to puzzle nine and see the videos before, there is no reason for a not working game...
It looks for some problems with the emu or the sd-card...


*@algent*
please write what card you are using and what firmware... and if you play it on an PC-Emulator...
no one write the card where it crashes after 9 or 30, so i or we cannot help you...

*@Sheeft*
you must format your sd-card, this error will mostly come when you got problems with sd-card, but not with the windows formatter, they can´t format an sd-card right...
Use one of these Programs...

*Panasonic SD Formatter v2.0.0.3 till Vista
**Download*

*Panasonic SD Formatter v2.9.0.5 till Win7
**Download*

And please don´t say it´s alright with your card, because i tested the ysmenu and wood-r4 (take *Wood-R4 1.14.2*) and both worked with the game...
*
wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 25, 2010)

Finished the game, and wow it has a great story, almost cryed :'(
Now I have to solve every puzzle.


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 25, 2010)

@e2kiwi
read your PM's please


----------



## algent (Oct 26, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@algent*
> please write what card you are using and what firmware... and if you play it on an PC-Emulator...
> no one write the card where it crashes after 9 or 30, so i or we cannot help you...



I just tried again and it went just fine, I guess it was a random crash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'll post again if the game crash another time.
I have a M3 Real with M3 Sakura 1.49.


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 27, 2010)

Randomly crashes can happen with every game, no software is 100% perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so don´t look at this, it has nothing to do with the AP...

I had no crash with my DSTT, and i tried FRA,GER,HOL,SPA,ITA and USA versions up to puzzle 15...
*
wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## dmahieux (Nov 6, 2010)

Merci


----------

